# Tutorial for Rubik's Crazy Cube 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 mobile app



## 4th dimension (time) (Jan 23, 2012)

I am planning on making a tutorial for Rubik's Crazy Cube 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 mobile app and was wondering if anyone wanted a tutorial. If so, post here. I currently am the record holder of fewest moves for Rubik's Crazy Cube 4x4x4 and 5x5x5.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes please! I would love to see a tutorial that I can use on the go.


----------



## thayneq (Dec 5, 2012)

4th dimension (time) said:


> I am planning on making a tutorial for Rubik's Crazy Cube 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 mobile app and was wondering if anyone wanted a tutorial. If so, post here. I currently am the record holder of fewest moves for Rubik's Crazy Cube 4x4x4 and 5x5x5.



I was thinking about making a tutorial for this also! I notice that you are ranked number 1 and I am ranked number 2 ;-)

I can breeze through the 5x5, but the 4x4 is causing me some serious headaches if I run into the 4x4 PLL parity. I've tried dozens of various combinations and can't find an algorithm that repeatably solves it without disturbing the inner 2x2 cube.

Any ideas??


----------

